# VIDEO: Police Caught On Video Beating Pregnant Woman



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

This is disturbing.

VIDEO: Police Caught On Video Beating Pregnant Woman


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Pay attention to the very end of the video. You will see some closed hand punches.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I was wanting to reach inside the video and give that woman a pop or two myself...and I do not advocate ever hitting a lady. :68:

Seriously, why do these people continue to resist arrest? Especially a pregnant woman putting her unborn child at risk. Also, no offense Material General, but the Mint Press News often has a liberal socialist agenda on many of its stories. I find them to be less than credible and seem to report less than the facts or back story...


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Never see the woman so no idea if she is pregnant. Obviously she was resisting arrest though.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

She was quite irate, but who wouldn't be in that situation?
The video isn't very clear. We don't know exactly what happened.
Did she reach for a knife on the counter? We don't know.
Did she kick one of the officers? We don't know.
Did the officer hate women and babies? We don't know.
Did the officer snap and go into a rage? We don't know.

I generally give the benefit of the doubt until facts come out.
Don't let the elevated energy of the video cause emotion to cloud your judgement.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

According to the article "police barely flashed this document, and when the homeowner asked to see it again, the police freaked out and lashed out in violence." She was not under arrest.

I don't know about cops but when I was a correction officer we were not allowed to punch. That was considered excessive force.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The quote you cite is not from any witness, but rather the opinion of the writer.
It does not stand to explain the events as they took place.
It is insufficient to make a judgement call.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Well...


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

100% speculation on my part, but it seems to me that the "pregnant" woman was screaming the name Michelle. My suspicion is that Michelle, a family member/roommate/whatever called the cops and reported that the suspect was guilty of some crime or emotionally unstable. The police respond and attempt to take the suspect into custody. I don't see repeated punches, nor do i see proof of pregnancy. I would GUESS that the suspect made some sort of move to escape or harm the officer causing him to respond with violence. That being said, a full on punch seems extreme. I wasn't there, and can't judge, but I am of the mindset that the police get the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Not to contradict,but
When in doubt


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

There isn't enough there to make any kind of a judgement one way or the other.

Shoot I can't even tell which way she is turned.

One thing that would be interesting is the female deputy's report when the "punched one" was processed into the jail.

Be interesting to see if she noted any bruising on the "punched one"


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I understand that any time I interact with the police for what ever reason I am "earning stick time." My goal is to be have in such a way that I do not earn any stick time or that I get the least amount of stick time. But some people.... Some people seem intent to spend intimate time with the stick, so it is, so shall it be.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

SARGE7402 said:


> There isn't enough there to make any kind of a judgement one way or the other.
> 
> Shoot I can't even tell which way she is turned.
> 
> ...


Sarge, is punching allowed in your department? I am not asking about deadly force. I mean in the process of taking some one into custody. Just curious as I stated before its not allowed in corrections at least not in Georgia or Michigan.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Sarge, is punching allowed in your department? I am not asking about deadly force. I mean in the process of taking some one into custody. Just curious as I stated before its not allowed in corrections at least not in Georgia or Michigan.


Falls below chemical/tasers in most use of force continueiums - called most places hands on. doesn't quite reach the level of an impact weapon.

It's hard to see from the video the relationship between the officer and the "punched one". I know that we were attempting to arrest a scrawney kid - couldn't have weighed more than 120 lbs. we'd swarmed him to put him on the ground. he had both hands under his body tucked towards his waist band. three 200 plus cops couldn't get those hands out. I used my baton like a kubaton and sent two blows to his shoulder joint. He never even felt it. pushed us off like we were marshmellows. scaled an 8 Pluss foot chain link fence like superman in a single bound. turns out he was coming off ritalin cold turkey and just about had pure adrenalin running thru his veins. when we searched the car we found a 16" razor sharp bowie knife under the driver's seat


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Not sure why the officer felt the need to throw those punches. Furthermore, I am not at all sure why they were having such a time getting her cuffed and stuffed.

There was only one time I ever used closed fists while on duty, and it involved a car load of drunken infantrymen and a cowardly partner who refused to get out of the car to assist me. The infantrymen had the misfortune of catching me in my prime - and so did my partner later on into the shift.  Other than striving diligently for survival, I can't imagine the need to closed-fist a citizen.

Again, however, I am not sure what all was going on, or why the officers were having difficulty restraining her and getting her out of there. Bad camera angle. This being the case, tie goes to the cops, in Denton's court.


----------

